# Dean's Page.....



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html


excellent machining recommendations!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow that is some interesting projects
Dennis


----------

